# Sword fishing



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Where is the closest place out of orange beach to catch swords and where can I find out how to fish for them.I don't think I no enough about fishing for them to do a trip yet


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...g-swordfish-how-38753/?highlight=swordfishing


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll take ya out and show ya!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Swordfishing is easy!*

Head directly to the Spur - 60 miles. All you need is:

* A really good boat that will get you out and back safely. 
* Great weather overnight
* Patience!

I just read Hemmingway's Old Man and the Sea (Again), and the great old fisherman "Santiago" had the perfect set up for swords. You can use just about any pld bait, set your lines at different depths, and manage your drift so the lines are straight down just as the old man did. Thats it!

My numbers say you're about 70/30 chance of getting a bite overnight. Pretty good considering. Actually catching a big sword is truely the challenging part.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

how much would it be to jump on a boat to go after one? always wanted to catch and release one. have the gear, just not the boat or experience.


----------

